# Fort york and borden?



## Lebar (19 Aug 2009)

I applied for fort york in Toronto a few days ago, just waiting for them to contact me within the next few weeks and i was just wondering about some things that are going to go down.

I am doing part time reserve and when i go to fort york, will they be busing me to another base? i think i heard that im going to borden for my bmq training but im not 100% sure. Can someone clarify this?

When i get there, how is the facility? Is it like 1 big room with a bunch of beds, or small individual private areas, is it 1 big shower, or a bunch of seperate private showers?

I already asked what the dress code for hair was, but i cant seem to find it, even after searching many times for the dress code. but what is the the maximum length of hair allowed? I have hair down to my eyebrows.

If all these questions could be answered that would be amazing! and i would very much appreciate it !


----------



## Loachman (19 Aug 2009)

I appreciate that you are young and eager, but you need to learn some patience.

I also see that you have asked some of these questions before, and those posts have been deleted for whatever reason.

Unless there is somebody in your chain of command on this site reading your questions, none of us can know where or when your initial training is going to be. Have you asked your unit? Do you have contact information for your unit? Do you know what your unit is?

The answers to all of your questions will be provided to you in good time by your unit.

Expect to need a haircut before you put your uniform on for the first time.

And please capitalize where appropriate. Quality and clarity of communication is important in the CF.


----------



## Lebar (19 Aug 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I appreciate that you are young and eager, but you need to learn some patience.
> 
> I also see that you have asked some of these questions before, and those posts have been deleted for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. So basically i am going to have to shave my head no matter what?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2009)

There is no requirement to shave your head.  The regulations aren't quite that stringent.  However, you will not be allowed to have it to your eyebrows.


----------



## Lebar (19 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There is no requirement to shave your head.  The regulations aren't quite that stringent.  However, you will not be allowed to have it to your eyebrows.


 I have looked around for a requirement, but cant find one. Would you mind helping me?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2009)

Try looking under The Recruiting Office-Basic Training.  Here's some light reading for you: CF Hair Regulations (males, females, cultural, & colouring)


----------



## Lebar (19 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Try looking under The Recruiting Office-Basic Training.  Here's some light reading for you: CF Hair Regulations (males, females, cultural, & colouring)


Helped a lot, thank you very much good sir. 
Do you got the answers for those others questions of mine lol.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2009)

Lebar said:
			
		

> Helped a lot, thank you very much good sir.
> Do you got the answers for those others questions of mine lol.



I'm not a sir (nor even a ma'am) and no, I don't.

Mods, perhaps this should be moved to Basic Training?


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

Good point, Moe.  Done.

Roy


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Aug 2009)

Lebar said:
			
		

> When i get there, how is the facility? Is it like 1 big room with a bunch of beds, or small individual private areas, is it 1 big shower, or a bunch of seperate private showers?



If you do end up doing your BMQ in Borden I can shed a little light about the barracks for you. I did my BMQ there and stayed in T-114, although I think they have switched to another building but with the same layout.

There are separate rooms that have 4 bed spaces in them. The showers had 5 or 6 separate stalls, which made for some interesting times after PT with a platoon of 55 males and 5 or 6 showers.   

Hope that helped a bit and good luck.


----------



## Lebar (19 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not a sir (nor even a ma'am) and no, I don't.
> 
> Mods, perhaps this should be moved to Basic Training?


Sorry sergeant, i got much to learn.


----------



## Larkvall (20 Aug 2009)

Lebar,

If you only just applied a few days ago then you still need to complete your medical, CFAT, PT test and interview.

After that is done you are loaded onto a BMQ. I believe from the scraps that I have heard the regiments in the Toronto area take turns hosting BMQ. So you might have to show up Fort York, Moss Park or Denison Armouries (or maybe some of the others). I think everyone sleeps on cots. I believe everyone is bused to Denison each week for the classes and then to Borden for the field portion. I am trying to get into a BMQ in the Toronto area myself for this fall.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Aug 2009)

Lebar said:
			
		

> Sorry sergeant, i got much to learn.



No worries.  No need for use of rank on the forums, either.


----------



## Lebar (21 Aug 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Lebar,
> 
> If you only just applied a few days ago then you still need to complete your medical, CFAT, PT test and interview.
> 
> After that is done you are loaded onto a BMQ. I believe from the scraps that I have heard the regiments in the Toronto area take turns hosting BMQ. So you might have to show up Fort York, Moss Park or Denison Armouries (or maybe some of the others). I think everyone sleeps on cots. I believe everyone is bused to Denison each week for the classes and then to Borden for the field portion. I am trying to get into a BMQ in the Toronto area myself for this fall.


Oh wow, did not know that lol 
Thank you, maybe ill see you there.


----------

